# Foro de Terminología Especializada: guía y reglas  / Specialized Terminology forum: Rules and Guide



## lauranazario

*Bienvenidos/Welcome*

¡Hola! Bienvenidos al foro de Terminología Especializada de WordReference.com, *un área creada específicamente para los traductores profesionales y personas con necesidades particulares de terminología en campos especializados tales como ingeniería, seguros, procesos industriales, manufactura, agricultura, construcción, geología, maquinaria y otros*. Este foro se dedica únicamente a discutir terminología en español e inglés.

Antes de abrir un nuevo hilo de conversación, por favor consulte los siguientes recursos:
-- Use el diccionario en línea de WordReference.com
-- Visite nuestro Foro de Recursos
-- Utilice la herramienta de búsqueda del foro
-- Efectúe su propia búsqueda en Internet. 

*Por favor asegúrese de presentar el contexto con su pregunta*. Nuestra meta es proveer asistencia efectiva y profesional entre/para traductores y además promover la colaboración a nivel mundial.

_________________________________________________________________________


_Hi! Welcome to WordReference’s Specialized Terminology forum, an *area created specifically for professional translators and persons with highly specialized terminology needs in areas such as engineering, insurance, agriculture, manufacturing, construction, geology, machinery, industrial processes, etc.* This forum is limited to Spanish><English terminology._

_Before opening a new thread, first consult the following sources:_
_-- The wordreference.com online dictionary;_
_-- Our __Resources sub-forum__;_
_-- The Forum’s Search option;_
_-- The Internet. _

_*Please provide context with your question*. Our goal is to provide effective, professional, peer-to-peer assistance and promote global collaboration. _


----------



## lauranazario

*Lea esto antes de abrir un hilo / Read this before you open a thread*

Estas son las *reglas* básicas del foro de Terminología Especializada:

*1*. En este foro se discutirán únicamente asuntos de terminología en *inglés y español*.

*2*. Los Moderadores se reservan el derecho de reubicar su consulta si estiman que el tema es más apropiado para alguno de los subforos. Si su consulta no es de índole especializada se enviará al foro de Vocabulario general.

*3*. Al hacer su consulta (abrir un hilo), es imprescindible y obligatorio que provea lo siguiente:

*a.*  *El* *título:* incluya la frase que le causa dudas. Escriba la frase en el idioma original, no ponga su intento de traducción como título. No use títulos que contengan solamente una palabra.
*b.* En el primer mensaje de su hilo: *escriba **oraciones completas* donde aparezca la terminología que desea traducir.
*c.* *Contexto e información de trasfondo.* Brinde una descripción corta de lo que se está hablando en el escrito que tiene frente a usted. (Indique el área de especialización, el tipo de documento, etc.) TODA información suministrada será de gran utilidad para quienes intentan ayudarle a usted.​
*4*. Evite formular más de una pregunta en el mismo hilo (aún cuando se trate del mismo tema). Si desea hacer una consulta adicional, por favor abra otro hilo.

*5.* Al proveer una respuesta, por favor siga estas guías: 

Indique (de ser posible) la fuente exacta que sustenta su equivalencia de terminología.
No trate de "adivinar" a ciegas. Permita que otros brinden la respuesta correcta.
 Ayúdenos a mantener un ambiente cordial y de camaradería profesional intercambiando impresiones con el respeto que un colega merece.
Absténgase de conversar con otros o de hacer comentarios que no estén relacionados al tema inicial de la consulta.
*6*. Por favor, lea las Reglas de WordReference.com, disponibles  *aquí*.

_________________________________________________________________________


_These are the basic *rules* of the Specialized Terminology forum: _

_*1*. In this forum we will only address terminology issues *in English and Spanish*._

_*2*. Forum Moderators reserve the right to move your thread if they feel your inquiry belongs in one of our subforums. If your inquiry does not contain actual specialized terminology, your thread will be moved to the general Vocabulary forum._

_*3*. When posing a question (opening a thread), it is mandatory that you provide the following:_
*a.*_ The thread *title:* include the phrase that is giving you a hard time. Give us the source text, not your attempt at a translation. One-word titles are not acceptable._
*b.*_ On your first post please provide *complete sentences* that include the term with which you need help._
*c.*_ *Context and background information.* Give a brief description of the matter being discussed in the text/document you have in front of you. *Every bit* of information you provide will be very useful for the people attempting to help you._​
*4*_. Avoid asking more than one terminology question within a same thread (even if it deals with the same topic.) If you want to make an additional inquiry, please open a new thread._

*5*_. When replying to a post, please follow these guidelines:_

_Indicate the exact source/reference material (if possible) that supports your terminology suggestion._
_No "wild guesses" please. Allow other people to provide the correct answer._
_Help us maintain a cordial, professional ambiance by sharing information in the respectful manner a peer expects and deserves._
_Refrain from chatting or making personal comments that veer off the original inquiry's topic._
_*6*. Please review WordReference.com's RULES of Use,  *here*._


----------

